# Autosleeper Medallion or similar A/S monoque or coachbuilt



## Ourduckpond (Sep 10, 2007)

If anyone out there ................has an A/S Medallion or similar A/S monocoque/coachbuilt and needs a replacement or spare backrest cushion in Fresia (or Freesea?) then I have one, absolutely new, fully upholstered cover, foam & backboard, measuring 6ft x 18inch x 6inch.

Please PM me for details noting that as it is large it would have to be collected from the Trowbridge, Wilts area, or dropped off at a mutually convenient point.
Regards, Brian


----------

